# What ever happend to the TV show Flashpoint?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if the Television series Flashpoint made it to any of the US networks but it was a show filmed in Toronto Canada about a Tactical squad who deals with hostage takings and other related Police events. 
The series was very entertaining and clean. It looked like it would survive the critics. However I cant find anything about it anywhere and it just seemed to drop off the airwaves.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> I'm not sure if the Television series Flashpoint made it to any of the US networks but it was a show filmed in Toronto Canada about a Tactical squad who deals with hostage takings and other related Police events.
> The series was very entertaining and clean. It looked like it would survive the critics. However I cant find anything about it anywhere and it just seemed to drop off the airwaves.


I remember watching that show ...they move the programming from one day to another and suddenly it dissapeared :huh: 

I was talking in another thread about "Cane" (CBS) after the writers went on a strike it dissapeared too, now I'm also recalling "Shark" ...to a point is good because I already planned my programs Mo-Fri 8:00pm-11:00pm; and saturdays and sundays is DVD watching day :bigsmile:


----------

